# صناعة الاسفنج HR foam



## مهندس مهنا (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم افادتي حول موضوع صناعة الاسفنج من نوع hr حيث ننوي ادخال هذا النوع الى خطوط الانتاج لدينا

هل تختلف مواده عن مواد البولي يوريثان المرن

هل يحتاج لبوليول معين؟؟؟

هل هنالك نوع مواد مساعده معينه ام نفسها المستعمله لليوريثان المرن؟؟؟


وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد كريم مهدي (18 مايو 2012)

نعم يختلف البوليول والسيليكون


----------



## w_gohary73 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اريد موضوع عن صناعه الفوم


----------

